# Encouraging Feedback for IBS Audio Program



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

*Be Encouraged ~ Some Positive Feedback for the IBS Audio Program:*

*February 24, 2014* *FIVE STARS from Evelyn in Orland Park, IL - USA *"Love the CDs - Fabulous results, I have told 5 friends about it!"

*January 3, 2014* 5.0 out of 5 stars *Helpful treatment*, From *JoAnn Duda*

*Amazon Verified Purchase:*

*IBS Audio Program 100 for Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self-Hypnosis*

"I found these tapes to be extremely helpful and would recommend them to anyone suffering with IBS. You must be willing to put in the time."

*December 20, 2013 From Diane in Williamstown, Ohio:*

*IBS Audio Program - FIVE STARS*

"I am feeling so much better since I started using the CDs for IBS. I play the selection for the day right before I go to sleep and rarely hear the end, but it still works!"

*December 14, 2013 From Susan in Toronto, Canada: **IBS Audio Program - FIVE STARS *"I am very pleased with the audio (program)... I have now concluded day 15 and so far I am finding it extremely relaxing and helpful. I would and have recommended it highly. I am so pleased with your total website. It is very professionally done, and makes life so much easier than one could even imagine. Keep up the good work."

*November 20, 2013 FIVE STARS From Paula in Granby, Connecticut:**"This program has brought me - and others - such peace and comfort! I can't recommend it highly enough!*

My IBS/diarrhea was out of control and, out of sheer desperation, I tried this program. I hadn't expected it to work, but I gave it a try. I loved it! I looked forward to my session each day, and felt restored at the end of it. When my sister confided her intense constipation, I sent her a copy and she also felt restored and at peace, and looked forward to each session. When I wore out my first copy, I ordered another. I can't possibly recommend it highly enough to those suffering the effects of IBS. Try it. May it bring you the peace and comfort it brought me and my sister!"

*November 9, 2013 FIVE STARS - Mary from Greenville, South Carolina:*
"Great Service! Great product!!"

*October 30, 2013 FIVE STARS - From Jeanne in Brentwood, California:*
"I truly believe this Audio 100 Program is helping me cope with IBS..."

*October 27, 2013 FIVE STARS - From Dawn in Green Bay, Wisconsin: *
*"Coolest Thing EVER. *I am telling everyone about this (the IBS Audio Program) even my mom wants me to get this for her - she doesn't suffer from IBS but she liked how it calmed her. I will be ordering again soon - I even love the fact that it explains IBS to those around me."

*October 15, 2013 From Gerri in MIchigan:*
"...I was very happy to speak with Marilyn. She is a kind and helpfull person. I have never contacted a company that had expressed such sincere compassion and just willing to help me find the best program.
I have used the IBS program for years and it has helped me 
more than I had immagined. My husband listens to it and it helps him to relax. If we have a bad day, he'll say "put Michael Mahoney on"

I really wish he had much more exposure here in the US. I had tried many programs ove the years and his really worked where the others failed.

Again, Thank you all so much for helping me with this. I am so encouraged and looking forward to receiving it.
God Bless,
Gerri

*October 15, 2013 From Kathryn M. in New England, USA, regarding her teen daughter's recovery from IBS using the IBS Audio Program 60 for Children as a Pre-teen and the IBS Audio Program 100 as a Teen: *

"My daughter is truly the best she has been since I first contacted you, years ago. She has had no symptoms (that she has told me about) for over four months now! That's a record. And she has not listened to any of the sessions during that time, either. Since (high) school has started this year (a month and a half ago), she hs not missed any school, at all. She eats virtually everything now, including raw fruits and vegetables, which she is VERY happy about as she really missed them... We are both wondering when she will feel comfortable saying 'I used to have IBS' instead of 'I have IBS' when the topic comes up at the doctor's office.  And you know as well as I do that doctors did not help my daughter when she desperately needed help; you did!"

*October 14, 2013 From Sassie in the Netherlands: * "Day 100 - Yes, today I finished the CDs (the IBS Audio Program 100). I am feeling much better...Can I just keep on going to listen to parts?... I just like listening in bed. Almost everytime I just fall asleep. Very relaxing."

*October 13, 2013 From California: *

"I do find IBS audio program 100 CD's helpful, especially for sleep. I used to take sleeping pills but not anymore. I don't know if they are helping my symptoms but at least they help with sleep&#8230;It looks like I have IBS since there is no physical problem. I did test positive for h pylori but could not handle the treatment."

*October 1, 2013 From B. K. in Louisiana: *"I have been a 'mouthpiece' for the success of the *IBS Audio Program*, having told my doctors about it as well as friends...God has certainly given Michael a special gift. I have always considered the IBS Audio Program to be the tool that God wanted me to use to overcome IBS. I think the stress program is another tool. I wish people would believe. However, many are probably skeptical for a variety of reasons, maybe partly because they think you need medicines for everything, or because it seems too easy, or they feel it contradicts their faith. I prayed about each new session, and I felt God's peace. I guess it's like having faith in God's miracles for which he often provides people and even programs to carry out His work."

*September 19, 2013 From Bonnie in Bainbridge Island, Washington*

*IBS Audio Program*"I have only been using this program for 3 weeks, but I had instant results from the first session. Not only does it help the IBS, but it also calmed down my non diabetic neuropathy. I do think both conditions are related in some way, as the neuropathy always flares up when I am having an IBS flare. I am looking forward to finishing the program and getting serious relief for my IBS."

*September 11, 2013 From Robin in St. Petersburg, Florida:*
"It is very relaxing. I am very hopeful it will resolve symptoms. Thank you."

*September 9, 2013 From Sally in Knoxville, Tennessee:*
*FIVE STARS - IBS Audio Program Works! *
"I am about halfway through the 100 day IBS Audio Program and it has made a difference in my IBS symptoms. I have the constipation dominate variety with lots of gas and bloating. I was skeptical but willing to try the Audio Program because I was running out of options. Almost from the very beginning of the Porgram I began seeing improvement. I'm so glad that I gave it a try!"

*August 28, 2013 FIVE STARS From Patricia in Buffalo Grove, Illinois:*
"Just in the beginning stage [ of the IBS Audio Program 100] but have noticed definite improvement. More helpful than the health psychologist I am currently seeing. I highly reccommend."

*August 2, 2013 FIVE STARS from Dorothy in Dearborn, Michigan:*
"This is a very relaxing program. It is difficult now to hurry and forge on."

*August 2, 2013 From KD in the UK:*
"I have used the IBS Audio Program several years ago with great success..."

*July 23, 2013 Private Email from Jennifer B.:*
"...I am doing a lot better since starting (the IBS Audio Program) and am so glad I purchased it! Has helped so much already and I just started so I know down the line it will help even more! Thanks again!..."

*July 20, 2013 **FIVE STARS **From George in Belchertown, Massachusetts:*
"IBS Audio Program - I have just finished the first CD and it's benefited me greatly so far."

*July 19, 2013 Private Email from David K-C. in the UK:*

"Hi Marilyn
Just to let you know that I have finished the (IBS Audio Program) course
My symptoms are much better. I am able to eat and drink without so much stress reaction as before.
My favourite sessions was no. 2 (and the music is beautiful). Best wishes and thanks again." David K-C.

*June 26,2013 From Veona in Youngstown, Florida*
"Completed CD 1, feel confident that this will be helpful for my IBS."

*June 16, 2013 From K. Tomlinson in Minnesota*
"I purchased this audio CD program in 2007 when I was battling IBS. I found it very helpful."

*June 4, 2013 Letter From Ann B. in Virginia:*

I have just completed the *IBS Audio Program 100*. It was indeed a journey well worth taking... My life is now mine---no more having to cancel outings and miss events that I had look forward to. No more being sick for days on end. I am much more relaxed and confident than I ever was.

With this wonderful program and daily intake of ...fiber and prescription Hyoscyamine (when necessary), I am pretty much free of symptoms. When they do crop up, I practice the techniques that Mr. Mahoney describes, and Voila! they are gone (except for flatulence).

I was granted a full half-hour with my gastroenterologist and gave him a "presentation" of my program of how I am freeing myself of symptoms of IBS... a quick rundown on *Mr. Mahoney's audio program and how it worked for me. He could see my enthusiasm and how good I looked for himself as proof. *

I hope he will use the information I gave him to treat the 20% of his patients who have IBS. He thanked me profusely for all this information. I don't have to see him again for a year.

I am so grateful to you for sharing your experience and research with the world. I have found a better way to live because of you. Thank you and God bless.

Ann B.
Virginia

*May 25, 2013 Phone Call From Viresh J. in New Jersey:*

"I have found the IBS Audio Program 100 very useful. My wife, who does not have IBS, also enjoys listening to the sessions."

*May 24, 2013 Phone Call From Susan H. in California:*

"The IBS Audio Program 100 is a wonderful, fabulous program. I bought it years ago in the cassette tape format, and use it every once in a while for extra reinforcement."


----------

